# What can be done about low voltage at the meter?



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Typically they change out the transformer from what I've seen in the past if they feel the voltage from the trans is too low.

What is there that 230v is too low to run? 

Typical acceptable voltage is +/- 10% of name plate.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Capacitors will correct the power factor and will often increase the voltage to boot, but 230 isn't really low at all and 220 at the load, while low by single phase standards is high by a 208 star system. Most loads are dual rated at 208-240 volts so resistive loads will suffer a bit at 208-220 but inductive loads should be fine at 220.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

230 is still within 5%. If the HO has added so much more wiring to existing circuits that there is noticeable VD, you might have to bust up those circuits. They're probably overloaded anyway.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Do a voltage drop over distance calculation and see if the results match your meter reading. 


If the power company only has to be with in 10% and you accept a 3 to 5% drop over the distance then you get what's available. 


You can upsize the cable to reduce the voltage drop %.


Not sure as ive never needed to try but can you buck and boost the voltage ?.


----------

